# [SOLVED] GeForce 2 ti, X 7.0 i sterowniki

## lukasz.bib

Hej! Mój pierwszy post  :Wink:  Świeżo po instalacji gentoo!

Sprawa wygląda tak:

Na dysku mam Gentoo2005.1, Kernel 2.6.12, X 7.0, oraz fluxbox.

A sprzet AMD tbird 1333Mghz i co najwazniejsze GeForce2 ti (reszty nie podaje bo nie ma to wpływu).

Sytuacja jest taka:

Jako młody pingwin jestem naprawde zachwycony systemem... instalacja też była ok! 

Jednak na moim dysku gości coraz wiecej softu takiego jak odtwarzacze filmów, dema 3d itp...

Podczas uruchamiania jednego z takich programów uświadomiłem sobie że jescze nie zainstalowałem sterowników do karty graficznej! Pognałem na www.google.pl i znalazłem polski dokument na temat instalacji kart NVidia na gentoo. Przerobienie materiału nie sprawiało kłopotów. Nie zdziwiła mnie też informacja o tym że NVIDIA przestała wspierac moją nie najnowszą karte. Spiesze uruchamiac X'y a tu nagle błędy się posypały :/ . Szybko zmieniłem zapis w /etc/X11/xorg.conf z nvidia na nv i X'y odpaliły... Okazuje się że Nowa wersja X'ow - 7.0 może gryźć się ze terownikami nvidi - rada jest z pozoru prosta - zainstalować jescze niestabilne sterowniki nvidii - problem tkwi w tym że przecież moja karta nie będzie juz przez nie wspierana ! Bardzo prosze o jakieś światełko w tunelu! Oczywiście łopatologicznie bo dopiero zaczynam używać linuxa... i w miare bezpiecznie żebym nie wylądował bez systemu  :Wink: 

Oto logi jakie posypały się przy startx:

```
X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Sat Jul 15 17:48:24 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 13 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 16 21:33:19 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "GraphCard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1022,700e card 0000,0000 rev 13 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1022,700f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1043,8040 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1043,8040 rev 40 class 00,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 109e,036e card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10de,0151 card 107d,2847 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xde7fffff (0x1800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xef7fffff (0xf900000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:11:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xdf000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdd000000/24, 0xe0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xdfff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xef800000 from 0xef800fff to 0xef7fffff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000e000 from 0x0000e003 to 0x0000dfff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 Ti

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.15.01.04.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved
```

Last edited by lukasz.bib on Tue Jul 18, 2006 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nbvcxz

po pierwsze z logu przypuszczam, że zainstalowałeś nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx w wersji 1.0.6629; spróbuj z :

```
nvidia-legacy-drivers-1.0.8762-r1
```

a jeżeli nic nie wyjdzie to koniecznie podaj zawartość /etc/X11/xorg.conf i dla pewności emerge --info

----------

## lukasz.bib

zainstalowałem nvidia-glx a -kernel był zależnością. Nowszą wersję zamaskowałem ponieważ nie wspiera ona mojej karty - przynajmiej zrobiłem tak jak pisałow poradniku.

Emerge wyświetla w odpowiedzi:

```

!!! 'nvidia-legacy-drivers-1.0.8762-r1' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

```

Niestety kiedy użuje '=' przed nazwa to pojawia mi się błąd że nie ma tego w portage  :Sad: 

A to zawartość /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```
Section "Module"

  Load          "dbe"           # Rozszerzenie podwojnego buforowania (Double Buffer Extensions)

  Load          "type1"         # Modul czcionek Adobe Type1

  Load          "freetype"      # Modul czcionek używajšcy biblioteki FreeType

  Load          "glx"           # Modul rozszerzen OpenGL (GL eXtensions)

#  Load         "dri"           # Modul bezposredniego renderingu, koliduje z nVidia GLX

  Load          "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  RgbPath       "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#  FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#  ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Keyboard0"

  Driver        "kbd"

  Option        "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

#  Option       "LeftAlt"       "Meta"

#  Option       "RightAlt"      "ModeShift"

  Option        "XkbRules"      "xorg"

  Option        "XkbModel"      "pc105"

  Option        "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Mouse0"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Option        "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "Monitor0"

  VendorName    "HiVision"             #Możesz podac dowolne, to tylko opisowa nazwa

  ModelName     "One Touch"            #Możesz podac dowolne, to tylko opisowa nazwa

  HorizSync     30 - 96

  VertRefresh   50 - 160

  Option        "DPMS"                 #Automatyczne wykrywanie wlasciwosci monitora

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier    "GraphCard0"

  Driver        "nv"               #Dopoki nie masz sterownika nVidii, dajesz "nv"

  VendorName    "nVidia"               #To tylko opisowa nazwa

  BoardName     "GeForce2 Ti 64MB"          #To tylko opisowa nazwa

#  NvAGP      "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "Screen0"

  Device        "GraphCard0"

  Monitor       "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth  24

  Subsection "Display"

    Depth       16

    Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

  EndSubsection

  Subsection "Display"

    Depth       24

    Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier    "Main Layout"

  Screen        "Screen0"

  InputDevice   "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard0"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## Gabrys

Aby przeglądać wygodnie co jest w portage najpierw zainstaluj programik eix:

```
# emerge eix
```

Potem stwórz dla niego dane:

```
# update-eix
```

Po czym możliwe będzie wyszukiwanie pakietów np:

```
# eix nvidia
```

Więcej informacji o eix (po zainstalowaniu) da Ci:

```
# man eix
```

(np. jak wyszukiwać w pakietach już zainstalowanych itd).

Kiedy instalujesz z podaniem wersji operator =, upewnij się, że wersja faktycznie jest w portage.

Jeśli jest, ale zamaskowana (eix pokaże ~), a mimo wszystko chcesz jej użyć dodaj odpowiedni wpis do /etc/portage/package.keywords np:

```
# echo x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

(by odmaskować wszystkie wersje) lub

```
# echo =x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers-1.0.7182 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

dla konkretnej wersji. Możliwe są również inne kombinacje np. operatory < i >, ogólnie zobacz sobie man package.keywords.

Mój post trochę zdala od tematu, bo nie wiem jak Ci pomóc, ale mam nadzieję, że przybliżyłem nieco ideę działania systemu portage.

Pozdrawiam i życzę pozytywnych wyników.

PS. (do używania eix). Po zaktualizowaniu drzewa portage (emerge --sync) należy również zaktualizować bazę eix'a:

```
# update-eix
```

Zamiast wydawać dwie komendy (emerge --sync, update-eix) można wywołać skrypt:

```
# eix-sync
```

który zrobi to samo i jeszcze wypisze jakie zmiany zaszły w portage od ostatniej synchronizacji.

od raku: znaczniki zrobiłem ja, raku  :Wink: 

----------

## lukasz.bib

Dzieki za dobra rade! Bardzo sie przydała i napewno jescze sie przyda. I to szybkie wyszukiwanie  :Very Happy:  ! Wracajac do  tematu: właśnie zakończył się proces kompilacji nvidia-legacy-drivers-1.0.7182  :Wink: 

Pozdro!

tym razem log sie zmienił:

```
X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Sat Jul 15 17:48:24 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 13 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 17 21:32:32 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "GraphCard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1022,700e card 0000,0000 rev 13 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1022,700f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1043,8040 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1043,8040 rev 40 class 00,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 109e,036e card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10de,0151 card 107d,2847 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xde7fffff (0x1800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xef7fffff (0xf900000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:11:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xdf000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdd000000/24, 0xe0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xdfff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xef800000 from 0xef800fff to 0xef7fffff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000e000 from 0x0000e003 to 0x0000dfff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7182

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-7182  Wed Apr 19 12:57:18 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde800000 - 0xde800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef800000 - 0xef7fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000dfff (0x0) IX[B]O

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

----------

## milu

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Gabrys

A gdybyś najpierw zrobił

# modprobe nvidia

a potem próbował odpalać iksa?

BTW. jak odpalasz iksa? /etc/init.d/xdm restart, X czy startx?

----------

## nbvcxz

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      Please consult the NVIDIA README for details. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting *** 

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia" 

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

a załadowałeś moduł kernela nvidia ?

np modprobe nvidia

----------

## lukasz.bib

po "modprobe nvidia" logi przy startx są chyba identyczny  :Sad:  Zdaje się ze wszystko jest ok... Zaraz zrestartuje kompa i wyśle loga  :Wink: 

----------

## nbvcxz

ok to może trochę aby ci wytłumaczyć:

nvidia-drivers-{wersja} to ebuild zawierający to co wcześniej było w 2 oddzielnych ebuildach: nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx ; analogicznie nvidia-legacy-drivers to kompletne sterowniki dla "starszych" kart nvidii

Aby to wszystko działało musi być zainstalowany i działający moduł kernela o nazwie nvidia

aby sprawdzić jakie moduły jądra są załadowane napisz lsmod - jako wynik powinieneś zobaczyć nazwę nvidia

jeżeli nie ma załadowanego modułu możesz go "władować" do pamięci poleceniem modprobe nvidia - nie powinien wyświetlać wtedy błędów !!!

----------

## lukasz.bib

Dziaaaaaała !! BOŻE !! Ludzie jesteście super !! Wieeelkie dzieki za pomoc !! Nie wiem jak sie wam odwdziecze !! Gentoo RULEZZ !! Dzieki Serdeczne !! Poprostu jak zobaczyłem logo Nvidii przy starcie to myślałem ze oszaleje z radości !! JEsteście niesamowici !! Chyba nigdy nie zmienie dystrybucji !!

----------

## Gabrys

Nie wiesz jak się odwdzięczyć? Możesz mi przysłać zgrzewkę piwa  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Raku

ja się zadowolę dodaniem [SOLVED] w temacie.  :Cool: 

----------

## lukasz.bib

Mam jescze małe pytanie - zaraz zabieram sie za zmiany w jadrze aby odpalic alse - czy po kompilacji jadra musze cos zrobic od nowa zebym miał grafe ?

----------

## nbvcxz

alse najlepiej wkompilować do jajeczka na stałe więc po wszystkim dla pewności jeszcze raz emerge nvidia-legacy-drivers (chodzi tylko o moduł nvidia ale teraz jest "w pakiecie" z glx) ; chociaż może i bez tego będzie działać - nie pamiętam

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli nie zmieniasz nic w kernelu (czyli tylko jakieś dodatkowe moduły), to rekompilacja modułów nvidia nie jest potrzebna.

Jeśli zmienia się coś w kernelu (np. jakieś opcje, czy wkompilowanie/wykompilowanie na stałe jakiegoś kodu), co łatwo poznać po tym, że potrzebujemy zabootować inny plik z gruba), to należy po kompilacji jądra przekompilować nvidię i wszystkie inne zewnętrzne moduły (alsa, jakieś drivery do sieci itp.).

----------

## Raku

a jeśli zmieniła się wersja jądra, należy przekompilować wszystkie moduły instalowane poprzez portage. Aby się nie pogubić, co ma być przekompilowane, warto użyć programu module-rebuild.

----------

